# Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Charlotte 5 & 6



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs will be at Repticon Charlotte 5 & 6 at the Cabbarus Events Center.
Here is some of what we will have available.
2 yellow galact sub-adults
2 orange galact sub-adults
6 red galact sub-adults
6 mint terribilis sub-adults
3 cauchero pumilio adults
1 male Eldorado pumilio
1 male bastimentos pumilio
pair of valle de agua pumilios
1 reticulated g & b auratus
10 gallon vivariums
cork tubes
misc. viv supplies


----------

